# Proud



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

To be British !!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> To be British !!!!


 Watching the opening ceremony was like watching paint dry.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Watching the opening ceremony was like watching paint dry.


so the humour was way over your head then 

gotta love Mr Bean, HRH and 007

the Calduron was inspirational ,:clap2::clap2: with 'young' athletes nominated by British Great Olympians to light it

thats why there is a "Great" in Great Britain


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> so the humour was way over your head then
> 
> gotta love Mr Bean, HRH and 007
> 
> ...


 If you say so, amongst my fellow citizens, what we saw was "dragging" just a bit old chap


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> If you say so, amongst my fellow citizens, what we saw was "dragging" just a bit old chap


you must mean the Athletes parade - not much can be done with that bit


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Adrian I agree.....I loved the whole thing.....it wasn't just about being a Brit.....
My husband's American....and he thought it was awesome, from start to finish...
In yer face, Mitt Romney!!!:cheer2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> If you say so, amongst my fellow citizens, what we saw was "dragging" just a bit old chap


Sour Grapes...or what.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Sour Grapes...or what.


 don't really think so, not really our bag anyway, now if the Sharks had lost against the Stormers today, that would have being more than sour grapes, I would have mourned! but they did not, my boys are on their way for the super 15 rugby finals against the Kiwiland Chiefs, and after that it is the Boks against the All Blacks, Wallabies and Argentinians. Sour grapes might have something to do with an English No1 in the world cricket team that lost a test with an entire innings, me thinks


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> To be British !!!!


lets have a look at the medals table:

BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table


:clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> lets have a look at the medals table:
> 
> BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table
> 
> ...


Lol....pride comes before a fall...early days...early days.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> lets have a look at the medals table:
> 
> BBC Sport - London 2012 Olympics - Medal Table
> 
> ...


Yep Italy fast out of the blocks:clap2:


----------

